# Anybody who has had experience with Lenovo ADP?



## priyankgupta (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi

I own a Lenovo Y510p. I dropped it by mistake, and a small piece of chassis(beside the screen) came out. The screen is working fine.

The laptop is still under accidental damage protection warranty. Can I claim it?
Has anyone ever had any experience with Lenovo's ADP service?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2014)

You can ask for a claim.......... Just call them in the toll free number provided or request a service by email...........

Note: I never dropped my laptop or anything, but recently my laptop was attacked by ants n my keyboard is going crazy now & speakers are gone........ Service centre approved the new parts last week & placed order, although they didn't receive the parts, yet


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 13, 2014)

Actually I read the terms and conditions. It was mentioned that they don't cover cosmetic damage.
They'll replace the part only if it affects the functionality of PC.

Though I haven't contacted them yet. I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just call them, the lenovo CC (google for the phone number).
Say that the laptop accidentally fell from the table and explain them which part is exactly broken or dented. Click pictures of the damaged part and along with those send a picture of the invoice of the laptop to the customer rep you talk to over the phone. Ask for onsite warranty and repair. They will either send an engineer who will inspect the laptop and order parts or if they are sure as to what part is exactly broken, then they will straight away order parts; once the parts arrive the nearest svc. an engineer will pay a visit and fix the lappy for absolute zero charge, but its a good practice to offer tea the job is done. 

PS: Dont be worried about the claim being rejected or it not being covered under warranty, they will fix it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

just call them with a good enough story and your adp will be used soon.


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 19, 2014)

I called up Lenovo Service centre, but they said that there is no ADP with Y510p. 
When I checked online, it was written that 2 warranties are activated on my laptop:
1) C01
2) TCV

Any idea what do these mean, and what can I do to get ADP coverage on my laptop?


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 19, 2014)

You activated ADP warranty from lenovo website from voucher code on purchasing?


----------



## udaylunawat (Nov 19, 2014)

can I get extended warranty if I buy a y510p in a day or two. is it possible to get extended warranty if any further offers come ?


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 20, 2014)

I didn't get any voucher code on my purchase!


----------



## udaylunawat (Nov 20, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I didn't get any voucher code on my purchase!


when did you purchase priyank?


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 21, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> when did you purchase priyank?



January 2014


----------

